# Scary Phrases Needed



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

"i think i found the vein" "its still warm" "pass me the razor" "wait till they come closer"

all things considerd, i'll take the zero.


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

lol.. those are hilarious! i love it. cc

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10161


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

Pass the O negative and vodka[}]

Those who feel they are touched by madness, sit down next to me.
Annea


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

hey, what's YOUR blood type? you make my blood boil. your brain doesn't need that blood, honest, it just needs to be wet. i'll trade you 8 pints of beer for 8 pints of blood.

just a few ideas, i don't know


//^..^//
demons to some, angels to others


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Hoarse Baritone Whisper- "Something's lurking in the shadows...."

Wolfman


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

The Fly cliche:

"BE AFRAID................BE VERY AFRAID........."

or try

"SUPERNATURAL PERHAPS..............BOLOGNA..........PERHAPS NOT"

or

"I NEVAH DRINK.....................VINE"

or

"IT'S ALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE ALIVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVE"[}]

[}][}]


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

Geeeeeeetttttttttt OOOuuuuuuutttttt......

I once used that in a looping recording that would be activated when someone entered the washroom on the big night. I recorded my own voice, then slowed the play time to make it sound WAYYY creepier, then put it on a laptop and hid it in the bathroom cupboard. It was programmed to get louder and louder the longer the person stayed in the loo...hehehe


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

It's so cold down here..........soooooooo colllllld

upon these spoiled grounds lie the rotting corpses of the demons who will have your bones.run while you can. get out now !

he with the cloven hooves shall have your soul

take one step into this graveyard, and become one of us

welcome to hell. we're having a bit of a sale today. free caskets with every soul

we're waiting for you. the dead are waiting for you. join us.

and from pet cemetery.....this is the place, where the dead speak





_"Listen to them. The children of the night. What music they make"_


----------



## Samhain Witch (Oct 23, 2004)

Come look at the flowers. Aren't they pretty? Too bad they haven't been fed a child in a while.

To the best of my knowledge there has never been a handgun convicted of murder.


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

In a whimpery voice: "My arm..." (or any other body part)

Pleading: "Help. Help me...please, help me..." etc.

Low, unintelligible whispering - even better if you can get it playing backwards.

A child softly singing, with echo effects.

A woman's voice stating: "Honey, the bills came today..." (works on me every time)


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Joe's onto something here. Speaking English backward has always had an inexplicable unnerving effect on me. If you really want to scare them, go with that.
By the way, it sounds like it's gonna be a great party. Good Luck!

Wolfman


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

omg those are so great...lol. i love it. we laughed so hard.. we were playing with the voice changer and reading all these.. We have scared ourselves silly. We are laughing to hard.. to get the reading backwards. lol.. Omg we are having so much fun with all these!!! thanks everyone. CC

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10161


----------



## Scary Barry (Oct 6, 2004)

Kill...kill...kill.....die....die....die....chhh...chhh...chhh... Kind of like the Friday 13th movies.

"These Baptists are driving me crazy!"
-Ed Wood


----------



## kobe (Oct 21, 2004)

How about barney singing.He always scared me.


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

Ahhh! Fresh meat in the house!

1-2 Freddy's comin' for you, 3-4 better shut the door...

Get in my tummy!

You know the best thing about chidren? They taste like chicken!





Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

How about my signature below by Clive Barker...

or..."We'll tear your soul apart."

"Everybody is a Book of Blood. Wherever we're opened, we're read."

"Have you checked the children?"



"There is no delight the equal of Dread." - Clive Barker


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

oh checking the children is so classic!! Well I do have to fill a 90 minute tape so this is great stuff. we created a ghost that lives in the attic.. (character) every so often she cries to be let out.. and to unbury her from the backyard. how she died, when she died... and that we are really vampires and tonight is the annual hunt...lol. I tell you we scared ourselves. We also did a small run through of the entrance. We had lots of issues but we seems to get them fixed rather quickly. More phrases.. MORE Phrases!!. lol. Thank CC

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10161


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

There's all kinds of phrases online that you won't even have to record your own voice. That is if you have a CD burner and a player that plays them back. The Pet Cemetery one is good, and the real spooky "Welcome" wav. There's Jack Nicholson when he walks into the night club "Hi Lloyd. A little slow tonight isn't it?...hahahahahaha".



<center></center>


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

Really online. Where do I find those? What would I search for? Thanks CC


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

How about "Let me outttt!"?

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*Just plug into any search engine "Halloween Sounds" and you'll come up with hundreds of hits. If I could afford more bandwidth this month you could see all of the files I have on my website. Unfortunately I won't have it back online until Friday.*



> quote:_Originally posted by ccscastle_
> 
> Really online. Where do I find those? What would I search for? Thanks CC






<center></center>


----------

